# Fuel Pump or just relay??? 1.8T 2002 Beetle



## blondo (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, need some insight here. Was driving my beetle down the highway, turned a corner, and my car just died! It turns over but no gas is getting to the engine. My father thinks there is no pressure coming from the pump. He's a car guy but doesnt know much about vw's. Can anyone help us out? Thanks!


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

You should get voltage on Fuse 28 if the relay is working correctly when the pump is supposed to be running or priming. I know someone who had problems with the fuel pump recently and they found a burnt out wire around the fuel pump relay. The fuel pump was also apparently bad too and may have caused the wire to burn out, who knows. You could check the fuse box on top of the battery too and make sure those fuses are good and none of the fuse holders are corroded or burnt up.


----------



## blondo (Apr 12, 2008)

*Location?*

Is it in the fuse box in the car or under the hood fuses?


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

in the car. under drivers side kick panel. You might be able to jumper out the relay to determine if that's the issue


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

The relay is under the kick panel labelled as 409 .The fuse (28) is in the fuse box on the left side of the dash.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry misquoted the fuse number earlier - should be fuse 28 not fuse 29.


----------



## blondo (Apr 12, 2008)

*How...*

Ok, now he'd like me to ask you guys how to get to or where exactly the kick panel is located... Thanks! You are such a great help!


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

blondo said:


> Ok, now he'd like me to ask you guys how to get to or where exactly the kick panel is located... Thanks! You are such a great help!


 If you are sitting in the driver seat, open the drivers side door, with your left hand on the steering wheel, follow it around to the left towards the hinge on the door, you will feel a smooth plastic panel about the size of your open hand that is normally covered by the door when it is closed (notice a pie shaped indentation on the actual door... that is what covers this panel when the door is shut). Once you see that panel you will see there is a spot someone along the edge that has a notch for a screwdriver to allow you to pop it up... I just use my key.. blamo there it is and there should be a little card on the inside of the panel that shows the fuses.

If you car sits overnight, and you unlock it and open the door, do you hear the fuel pump run for about 2 seconds and then turn off (priming)?


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Go to this link for fuse panel and dash covers. The relay panel and Aux relay panel are tucked up above the pedals.
Go to the Volkswagen - mk1V Jetta and Golf section , read the FAQ and DIYs - there is a mountain of info held there. Link is here


----------



## sv_gti (Apr 21, 2009)

*Similar problem*



BlueSleeper said:


> If you are sitting in the driver seat, open the drivers side door, with your left hand on the steering wheel, follow it around to the left towards the hinge on the door, you will feel a smooth plastic panel about the size of your open hand that is normally covered by the door when it is closed (notice a pie shaped indentation on the actual door... that is what covers this panel when the door is shut). Once you see that panel you will see there is a spot someone along the edge that has a notch for a screwdriver to allow you to pop it up... I just use my key.. blamo there it is and there should be a little card on the inside of the panel that shows the fuses.
> 
> If you car sits overnight, and you unlock it and open the door, do you hear the fuel pump run for about 2 seconds and then turn off (priming)?


 My car does that fuel pump sound when I open the door every morning, what does it means? 

I've been having a similar problem, that usually when the car is cold, and sometimes even when it's at the regular temperature, it tries to shut down as if no gas is being pumped to the engine 

A guy told me that the fuel pump relay might be loose, I will check it tonight. 

What do you think it might be? Any other suggestions?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

an easier way to see if the relay is good, pull up the 60 split seat. you'll see a round cover held down by 3 screws. take 'em out, pull cover up. disconnect the electrical plug. test the volts on the electrical plug. there are 4 prongs in it. test the 2 outside ones. 

if you get a ready. 2 or 3, iirc. then your relay is good. 
if you dont get a reading, your relay and/or fuse is bad. 

anyways, if it is good. take a 12V car battery. and 2 pieces of electrical wire. i used 12gauge, but i dont think it matters. 
use 1 wire to touch the positive terminal to 1 of the outside posts ON THE PUMP. 
then use the other wire to touch the negative terminal to the opposite post. 
and listen for it to pump. 
if it doesnt pump, its bad. 
if it is, its good. 

now if it does turn on. then perform a fuel pressure test. you can borrow a set from most auto parts stores. 

idk if your car will be different, but i hav an '03GTI. 

the #bar should make, iirc, 44PSI. i you dont get that, then change your FPR.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*fuel pump relay # 409 story*

i THOUGHT THIS STORY MAY HELP SOMEONE. OVER A PROCESS OF 6 MONTHS MY CEL WOULD COME ON AFTER A HARD RUN BUT THE ENGINE RAN FINE......WHEN
THE WEATHER BEGAN TO WARM, THE CEL STARTED COMING ON MORE OFTEN ....AND THE CAR BEGAN TO DEVELOP A ROUGH IDLE . I THOUGHT IT COULD BE A CLOGGED FUEL FILTER SO I REPLACED MINE.... A SCAN REVEALED CODE
P0030 , EITHER A SHORT OR BLOWN 02 HEATER CIRCUIT , OR CAM POSITION SENSOR OR CRANK SPEED SENSOR . OR BAD 02 SENSOR/S, OR VAC LEAK .... I REPLACED THE 02 SENSORS AND THE MAF BUT NO CHANGE...... THE CAR'S IDLE GOT SUPER LUMPY EVENTUALLY , BUT AFTER THE CAR WARMED UP IT SEEMED TO SMOOTH OUT OK ... I DID A BOOST LEAK TEST AND WAS AIR TIGHT ....I REFUSE TO GO TO A STEALERSHIP SO I STARTED READING UP AND FOUND INFO RELATING TO THE 02
SENSOR'S HEATER CIRCUIT RUNS THRU THE FUEL PUMP RELAY .......SO I GAVE THAT A TRY , BOUGHT THE RELAY , PUT IT IN AND BINGO , MYSTERY SOLVED.


----------



## fed0ra (Oct 24, 2012)

nuff said said:


> i THOUGHT THIS STORY MAY HELP SOMEONE. OVER A PROCESS OF 6 MONTHS MY CEL WOULD COME ON AFTER A HARD RUN BUT THE ENGINE RAN FINE......WHEN
> THE WEATHER BEGAN TO WARM, THE CEL STARTED COMING ON MORE OFTEN ....AND THE CAR BEGAN TO DEVELOP A ROUGH IDLE . I THOUGHT IT COULD BE A CLOGGED FUEL FILTER SO I REPLACED MINE.... A SCAN REVEALED CODE
> P0030 , EITHER A SHORT OR BLOWN 02 HEATER CIRCUIT , OR CAM POSITION SENSOR OR CRANK SPEED SENSOR . OR BAD 02 SENSOR/S, OR VAC LEAK .... I REPLACED THE 02 SENSORS AND THE MAF BUT NO CHANGE...... THE CAR'S IDLE GOT SUPER LUMPY EVENTUALLY , BUT AFTER THE CAR WARMED UP IT SEEMED TO SMOOTH OUT OK ... I DID A BOOST LEAK TEST AND WAS AIR TIGHT ....I REFUSE TO GO TO A STEALERSHIP SO I STARTED READING UP AND FOUND INFO RELATING TO THE 02
> SENSOR'S HEATER CIRCUIT RUNS THRU THE FUEL PUMP RELAY .......SO I GAVE THAT A TRY , BOUGHT THE RELAY , PUT IT IN AND BINGO , MYSTERY SOLVED.


Lack of readability aside, this is pretty interesting. I have had an issue where my car doesn't start the first try in the morning, every morning. I tried to let the fuel pump prime this morning before starting and I didn't hear anything. Like always the second try worked. I have also noticed, however, that after driving the car relatively hard (WOT run) I often get a CEL or at least a rear O2 heater code, so I've been running with the rear sensor unplugged until I replaced it. I have also been running a little rougher, varying between rich and lean.

I'm thinking the above issues could be due to the fuel pump relay. I will definitely be making a trip to the dealership to pick a new one up. Thanks :beer:.


----------

